# Altea ... Information wanted please



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Altea, we are seriously looking at moving to this area, would welcome any recommendations for REPUTABLE LICENSED real estate agent etc and or conveyancing in the area, in fact we would welcome any information before we come to look around..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

santa002 said:


> Altea, we are seriously looking at moving to this area, would welcome any recommendations for REPUTABLE LICENSED real estate agent etc and or conveyancing in the area, in fact we would welcome any information before we come to look around..


There is, I'm 99% certain, no form of specific licencing for property agents in Spain.

They have to register as a business or as self-employed, but there's no legal requirement for specific qualifictions, if that's what you mean.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Wow I did not know that. Thank you.. I guess I better look at ones that have been around a while and have proper offices etc... 
I'm looking at property and have learnt over the years to try and stay local... When we come over I would rather work with 1 or 2 not 6 or 7


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

AIPP membership may offer buyers some reassurance, although I'm not at all sure what the Property Ombudsman can do in the way of enforcement should it be necessary.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Requisitos para ser agente inmobiliario en España | Doctrina Qualitas


Los requisitos para ser agente inmobiliario en España han cambiado radicalmente en los últimos años. Ya no es obligatorio estar colegiado ni superar...




dqcertificaciones.eu


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

santa002 said:


> Altea, we are seriously looking at moving to this area, would welcome any recommendations for REPUTABLE LICENSED real estate agent etc and or conveyancing in the area, in fact we would welcome any information before we come to look around..


Estate agents in and around Altea will be like most in this area (and Spain) be willing to search for properties even if not listed by them. Our downstairs neighbour paid €500 to the estate agent who found the flat for her but it was listed by another one.

If your moving criteria is the same as the thread you posted about other areas.
You can forget Altea. Its a small to medium town built on a hill with few houses with outside space. Most of the properties are flats.

We have both friends and family who live there and in the surrounding areas, we live about 8km inland.
Dogs are everywhere, one of our friends has two large dogs in the flat and they spend most of the day (while they are at work) on the balcony barking at everyone who walks by. This is common.......

Outside of Altea you have a few Urbs and there are houses with land (towards La Nucia) but again most people will have dogs, chickens, goats, a donkey (and we know a family with a couple of large pigs and a monkey !).

Also Altea is around 50% dearer for properties than most towns in the area.
You could look at Villajoyosa which is the other side of Benidorm (and a nicer place than Benidorm by a couple of thousand %). There are some nice places there and its a town we might move to later in life.

We live in a tiny village attached to Polop (well its 1,25km away) and in the six flats that make up our unit, there are 4 dogs, two cats, a parrot and I have a fish tank. And most people in the other units (there are about 20) have pets.
Down the dirt track there are dogs galore and three donkeys and I don't know how many chickens. 
But you will at least get the property you want.

You need to come here first and spend time looking around at different times of the day.
Also from experience, most estate agents wont return emails and some don't even bother to answer the phone. Contact via WhatsApp is the best way, but even then you will be advised to come and visit, our two local agents are very busy at the moment.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

here is an article from one of the english rags here.









Moving to Altea: The definitive guide


Considered one of the most beautiful towns in Valencia with its whitewashed buildings and top quality restaurants, the municipality of Altea is the perfect location if you are considering moving to the Costa Blanca.




www.euroweeklynews.com


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

tardigrade said:


> here is an article from one of the english rags here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW so many things wrong in that article...

They didn't mention the building work that has been going on along the sea front for the past year, loosing around 100 parking spaces. 
The nightmare of the change of the road between Altea and Albir going from 2 way to light controlled (in the summer you can wait about 30 mins just to get through that bit of the road. 
If you have serious money, you can buy in Altea hills (built by rich russians) or the Urbs at the far end of town where a 1 bed flat is nearly €200,000

Yep its a nice place to visit (and we do bi weekly) the veg market is good (but the same stalls are in Albir on a sunday and the prices are lower)...
No houses in the town as its built on a hill and 90% plus properties are flats and duplexes.

If money were no object and I didn't mind not being able to park outside my home then I would consider it, for someone who likes drawing and artwork it has a lot going for it (although if money were no object i would be in the Caribbean) 

Hey but horses for courses


----------

